# Holiday dilemna



## Christounette (Jan 20, 2019)

I want to go on holiday to New England and obviously can t take the dog. Our grown up children won’t help by having him to stay with them and yet they are all over him when they come here , fussing him etc 
My husband is not keen on leaving him in kennels and neither am I really 
I now feel guilty for wanting to leave him but at the same time , I don t think I am doing anything wrong just because I want a holiday .
Should I just accept that I can t have that sort of holiday ?
Advice please Thank you


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Would you feel more comfortable with a home boarder situation?


----------



## Christounette (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes possibly , there is someone who has been recommended but she has to ‘accept’ our dog , he has to get on with her own dogs ( she has 2 ) so it s not a definite.
It is causing a very bad feeling between us and our grown up children ; also the home boarder solution is quite expensive , I think it’s £ 22 a night
Have you used one ?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Honestly, if your grown children don't want to keep the dog during your holiday, it's probably best they don't as they wouldn't do the best job since it's a job they don't really want. Does that make sense? 
And they may have good reason. It's very hard in a busy household with perhaps young children to give a dog the attention they need, especially a dog out of his element. 

Not really. I have used boarding facilites that I vet very carefully, but a better situation for us is that our dog goes to my friend's house and stays with her. For us this works exceptionally well because my dog gets along with her dogs beautifully (her dogs stay with me when she's out of town), and there is no careful separation or special precautions needed. There's not much adjusting needed at all really other than adding one dog bowl to the dinner line-up and refilling the water bowl more frequently. 

So I very much understand why the home boarder would want to do some trial runs first. That's a very sensible idea IMO.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Where are you based, maybe someone could recommend someone for you? I hate leaving my dogs & now don't go abroad as I couldn't bear to leave them but recently I went away for Christmas & had to put one in to kennels for the duration I was away. Personally I prefer kennels as they get to have their own space & have a routine but everyone (& every dog) is different. It also helps that the person who owns the kennels is a friend so I knew my dog would be well looked after.

It's a good idea to have a trial run before the actual booking & most people would do this. Obviously then if things don't go well then you have ample time to make an alternative arrangement


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2019)

I don’t really see why it’s the responsibility of your grown up children to look after your dog while you are away.

Some people with dogs never go away for the reasons you have mentioned here. Personally, travel is something that’s important to me.

My older dog has been left with a friend, been in kennels, been left with a family member, and been in home boarding. My younger dog has only ever been in home boarding. Obviously I have been very cautious when selecting kennels / boarding facilities.

I do find it difficult to leave them because of the innate feeling that no one could look after them as well as I do  but on every occasion they’ve been absolutely fine.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

There's a franchise Barking Mad where the dog stays with people who normally don't have a dog of their own, and is always trialled first. My friend's dog failed her trial! So I went and stayed at her house with my dog (I had just the one then). Subsequently, they used kennels.
There are also home/dog sitters, who come and stay at your house with the dog.
I once used a home boarder for a couple of days when I had knee surgery, and the same person came and walked my dogs until I could manage myself. Then I used kennels when I had the knee replacement a few years later.


----------

